# Sink blocked



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

My sinks takes about 10 minutes to drain wheras my bathroom washbasin takes about 10 seconds. Obviously there's a blockage somwhere in the pipe. I have tried Fenwicks Grey Water Cleaner (100 ml down the plughole and wait) but no success. Is there another product that's safe to put down the sink. Most of the products like Mr. Muscle contain acid and I am nervous of this.

I also achieved amazing contortions and climbed undeneath to have a look. Under each drainhole there is a circular device. Is this a trap that I can unscrew and clean.

Any help or suggestions gratefully received.

:? :?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
We had the same problem on our Hymer, we tried hot water (in case it was a build up of grease!!!) and biological washing power / liquid. It worked a treat. Can't help with the circular things but if in doubt-take it out!!!! If you dismantle them you will find out what they are and maybe you could report back with your findings so that others can also benefit......

Good luck

Keith


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

our sink was also very slow empting, I found that the waste pipe from the sink was held in a retaining clip under the sink but had a slight hump in it so causing the slow flow into the grey water tank, re-aligning the waste pipe has [almost] cured the prob, I suspect that (?) air pressure inside the waste tank has no where to escape & so makes the flow slow . . I'm wondering if I should try & make a gooseneck air release pipe on the top of the underfloor tank & see if that cures poor flow


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Before I start tackling the circular thingees, I think I'm going for your first suggestion. Do you just fill up the sink with hot water and add plenty of biological washing powder and wait?

Thanks a lot


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi ianhibs
I just poured a kettle full of very hot water down the sink at first to loosen everything up. Then I filled the sink with hot water with bio powder in (about a cupful to be sure it was quite strong) and after a few minutes I let it go by pulling the plug. This did clear the blockage nicely and we did the same thing after every weekend out just to keep it clear.

Good luck

Keith


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Kands - on way to buy powder. Will report tomorrow


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sink*

Hi

Take an old wire coat hanger, un ravell it and make it into a straight piece of wire and GENTLY poke down the sink. Might help you find any solid blcok

Rapide561


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Ianhibs,
We had the same problem with our hymer. The round thinggies under each sink are debri traps, albeit, very small ones. With a recepticle placed under first, and cloth at the ready, unscrew by a quarter turn and remove. To replace align the slots in the cap with those on the U bend and tighten. 

I also had to use one of those sink plunger thinggies that you fill up with water, and blast down the plughole. I used this method to clear the plughole on the cooker hob....................and all the s..t and corruption came up through the sink plughole and hit me on the kisser, lol  It had been there for a while, judging by the stench. Hope this helps.
TTFN, Jock.


----------



## 95754 (Jul 16, 2005)

Same problem on a new Compass Castaway but it seems there was no breather holes in tank to let air escape Brownhills sorted it !


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Well folks - as promised I've tried a bit of everything.

1. Kands method - tried it first but still partially blocked. Mind you the grey water had a wonderful head of foam.

2. JockandRita. Borrowed a plunger and black bits flew everywhere. It's about 50% better. Tackled round thingees (debris traps). First one easy except the water missed the waiting saucepan and fell on me. However the second one just will not turn. Probably need a wrench.

3. Rapido561. I like the idea but cannot see where to put wire. I'll think about this one.

4. Paulmac. I don't think that's the problem as the bathroom drains very quickly. 

Have now decided to try the Kands method again now that it's a bit better.

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Ian


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

Having seen how much grot can build up in the waste from the domestic sink drain at home, we always use bowl for washing up in the van.
Plates and pans are wiped with kitchen roll and washing up water drained into a 3 gallon screw top container using a large funnel.
It is usually easy to dispose of this water or use it to flush out the toilet cassette when there is no fresh water available.
I know this does not help to clean your drain but could help in future.
The only drain we have had block was the tip up sink in the toilet compartment, the bowl tips into a funnel which has a strainer that can get blocked by hairs or small pieces of soap, the first thing you know is when you tip up the sink and water comes out onto the floor. Its worth checking every few years. Hope you clear it Ray.


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

Tescos sell a foaming sink unblocker which is safe to use in the van. This foams up inside the pipe when you use it and so remains in contact with the problem area for long enough to react. I have used this on the only occaision that the waste got blocked and it did the trick after a second application. In my case, by the time I got round to treating it, the sink barely emptied at all. after treatment, it was "as new". sorry I can't remember the name of the product but it was a "Mr Muscle" brand.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

We have ALL the drains plugged at the moment on our Autotrail. We are in Spain. Any ideas to clear would be appretiated.
sennen523.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Sugarsoap has always done the trick at home ,leave over night , and repeat once or twice after.it costs about 70 pence a packet,worth a try

Les


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As a confirmed user of biological washing powder for waste tank cleaning can I point out that if you use hot water you will destroy all the enzymes in the powder which are there to digest the organic gunk.

Do not use water hotter than blood heat ( ie approx 40 deg C) or you will be wasting your money and could use ordinary detergent instead.

If you do get a flow problem and have tried degreasing etc then try this: Put the palm of your hand flat over the sink outlet to make a seal and then gently pump your palm up and down. Doing this a few times will change the air pressure in the system and so push water along. A sink unplugger is useful at home but, with weaker connections in the van, is not a good idea if you don't wish to blow seals and connections.


G


----------

